# Wie kann ich in Excel 2007 mit VBA ein AddIn aktivieren?



## godi (30 März 2008)

Hallo!

Wie kann ich in Excel 2007 mit VBA ein AddIn aktivieren?

Das sollte ja mit diesem Code in einem Modul funktionieren, oder?


```
Sub AddInPrüfung()
Dim a As AddIn

Set a = AddIns("Analyse-Funktionen")

If a.Installed = True Then
    MsgBox "Die Analysefunktionen sind installiert."
Else
    MsgBox "Die Analysefunktionen sind nicht installiert." & vbLf & _
    "Das Add-In wird nun eingebunden!"
    a.Installed = True
End If

Set a = Nothing

End Sub
```
Leider bekomme ich immer die Fehlermeldung:
Laufzeitfehler '1004'
Die Installed_Eigenschaften des AddIn-Objektes kann nicht festgelegt werden.

Hat da jemand eine Ahnung warum das so ist und wie ich das richtig mache?

Das AddIn ist bei den Inaktive Anwendungs-AddIns vorhanden.

godi


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 März 2008)

Hallo Godi,
nach meiner meinug kommt der Fehler von hier :
	
	



```
Else
    MsgBox "Die Analysefunktionen sind nicht installiert." & vbLf & _
    "Das Add-In wird nun eingebunden!"
   [B][COLOR=red] a.Installed = True
[/COLOR][/B]End If
```
Du bekommst das AddIn nicht dadurch installiert, dass du seine "Installed"-Eigenschaft auf "True" setzt. Wie man es richtig macht weis ich im Augeneblick aber auch nicht ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## godi (30 März 2008)

So jetzt bin ich draufgekommen...

Das AddIn "Analyse Funktionen" wurde zwar bei den Inaktiven Anwendungs AddIns angezeigt war aber noch nicht installiert!
Deshalb muss man vorher das AddIn Händisch aktivieren ( Schaltfläche Office -> Excel Optionen -> AddIns -> Gehe zu -> gewünschtes AddIn anhaken -> Ok) damit es installiert wird und dann kann man es über den Code was ich oben gepostet habe aktivieren.

godi


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 März 2008)

... es müßte dafür aber auch einen Befehl geben ...


----------



## godi (30 März 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... es müßte dafür aber auch einen Befehl geben ...



Vielleicht kennt den ja jemand und kann ihn hier Preisgeben? 

godi


----------



## Oberchefe (31 März 2008)

http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;280290&x=14&y=13
sagt eigentlich nur daß vorher ein sichtbares Sheet offen sein muß, scheint aber nicht wirklich zu helfen


----------



## Larry Laffer (31 März 2008)

... so, jetzt habe ich auch wieder eine Excel-Hilfe ...

Der fragliche Befehl heißt m.E. "ADD". Siehe hierzu in der VB-Hilfe unter "Add-Methode, wie sie auf das AddIns-Object angewensdet werden kann".

In deinem Fall :
	
	



```
a.Add (AddIn_Name)
```
 
Gruß
LL


----------



## pm (2 April 2008)

hallo,

ich mache das immer so:


```
For x = 1 To AddIns.Count
        If AddIns(x).Name = "PZL_Tools.xla" Then
            If AddIns(x).Installed = False Then
                AddIns(x).Installed = True
            End If
            Exit For
        End If
    Next
```
funktioniert einwandfrei...

mfg


----------

